# Fitting a bulkhead fitting and tap to a cornelius keg. Can it be done?



## Cervantes (9/4/15)

I'm currently fermenting in a couple of cornelius kegs and I'm considering installing a bulkhead fitting and tap to them so that I can draw off samples etc.

I don't aim to pressurise them once this is done. They will be dedicated to fermenting. So holding pressure isn't a problem.

Can anyone forsee any problems with this?


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (9/4/15)

Can you not just use a picnic tap on the out post to draw a sample that way you can continue to use it as a keg as well if wanted


----------



## Yob (9/4/15)

You'd have to shorten the dip tube but I'd do that too rather than messing about trying to install a tap, I think it'd be difficult with the diameter of a corny


----------



## booargy (9/4/15)

Getting it low enough will be a problem and you will have to have a pickup tube on the inside anyway. I have a 45l post mix someone did it to that's like using a religious text for bog roll.


----------



## manticle (9/4/15)

I considered doing this to some I had (since sold) and if you can get past everyone else crying about it, it is just a tall, stainless vessel so there's no reason it should be any different to fitting a tap to a 50L legally acquired keg you legally acquired from somewhere legal like my boil kettle.


----------



## manticle (9/4/15)

I'd happily use most religious texts as bog roll.


----------



## Cervantes (9/4/15)

rehabs_for_quitters said:


> Can you not just use a picnic tap on the out post to draw a sample that way you can continue to use it as a keg as well if wanted


This is what I currently do, but wanted to avoid having to hook up the CO2 to draw a sample.

Edit:

I'm not short of kegs, so wouldn't miss a couple being used as dedicated fermentors.



manticle said:


> I'd happily use most religious texts as bog roll.


----------



## tommykkk (11/4/15)

Thats a good idea it would be easy to do. Just drill a hole in the side to suit a 1/2 inch skin fitting. Then put a ball valve on that.


----------



## tommykkk (11/4/15)

The only problem is drilling thru the Stainless steel it can be a bitch if your not use to it


----------



## Cervantes (11/4/15)

tommykkk said:


> The only problem is drilling thru the Stainless steel it can be a bitch if your not use to it


I've done a keggle in the past and would imagine that the thin wall of the cornelius keg would be a doddle in comparison. I have a step drill bit which makes a pretty good job of it.


----------

